# Comment on this China ebay dealer VFD's?? (They're cheaper!)



## Pacer (Jun 8, 2011)

Will be finishing up my "new" 1944 SB 10L in the next few weeks and will be looking at getting a VFD for it. I currently have 2 Hitachi units and they work fantastic, but as with most of us I look to save a few bucks when I can. Have been checking in on VFD's on ebay as I go along with the refurb and have seen this dealer in China offering these units at a fair amount less than others, and am wondering if any body might know something about them. The specs read almost identical to my Hitachis - tho they dont have an built-in potentiometer. I have always just used the units pot so haven't wired up a remote, but would seem to be pretty straight forward. Freights a bit hefty, but it is coming across the pond, and the price still comes in affordable.

http://cgi.ebay.com/VARIABLE-FREQUE...uipment_Tools&amp;hash=item2a072a75b8Comments on this ebay dealer


----------



## wawoodman (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are a couple of other units. The TECO and the Hitachi are both more expensive, as you say, but, since they ship locally, the freight will be less. And I wonder how much of a bargain the other one would be, if you have a problems like I did?

http://www.dealerselectric.com/mfg-subcat-item.asp?cID=28&amp;scID=165&amp;mID=-1


----------



## LEEQ (May 16, 2016)

dealers electric has done me right twice on drive + motor packages at great prices.  Any time I'm in the market for a drive or motor I will look there first.  I have only tried the teco drives and have been happy. I had questions and they  fixed me right up. The current 510 drives not only have an English manual, but right after the parameter section they walk you through setting them. It's not idiot proof, but its the best I've seen as far as a manual.  I haven't tried your Chinese ones out, but I struggle even with the best of manuals. I won't try to wing it with a bad manual and no tech support. They could be high quality units and yet worth nothing if I can't outsmart them.  My 2 cents. Best of luck. I look forward to seeing what winds up working for you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 17, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TOP-QUA...017349?hash=item43ee9c1d45:g:9T8AAOSwdWBXOmMH

i'd check this out on ebay.
i have a 2.2kw unit from the same manufacturer. it works very well.
the set up and programming was fairly straightforward
the price is right!


----------

